# Preamplificador valvular de bajo



## AndyMetal (Nov 4, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, estuve buscando circuitos para armar mi propio preamplificador valvular y no encontre lo que buscaba, vi varios proyectos, pero no encontre ningun pre 100% valvular para bajo. Si alguien tiene un pcb, un link donde pueda encontrar lo agradeceria, no tengo ninguna experiencia en armado de equipos valvulares. Hay alguna consideracion que deba tener a la hora de largarme a construir el pre?


Gracias


----------



## elmario (Nov 9, 2008)

Registrate acá: http://diyers.forogratis.es/foro/index.php estos monos la tienen clara con todo lo que sea 100 % valvular
Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni (Nov 9, 2008)

hola, aca te dejo el circuito de un pre ampeg que probe hace un tiempo, tremendo sonido.

saludos.


----------



## AndyMetal (Nov 10, 2008)

la primer imagen esta perfecta, la segunda esta recortada y pareciera ser de otro pre. Supongo que la que cuenta es la del V3...


----------



## Amaro (May 23, 2009)

y  que paso con el tema?

los cra! del tema que apunten sus conocimientos seria de gran ayuda

saludos


----------



## Tomasito (May 23, 2009)

Creo que la segunda imagen es para ver los valores de los componentes en el control de tono, que en el primer circuito no aparecen.


PD: Ampeg..


----------



## Amaro (Jun 8, 2009)

waaaaa

waca waca  waca waca jaja

la c***** el ampeg 



el tubo cuesta 15.500 en el crown plaza 

no estar{ia malo armar un pre con el 12ax7


saludos


----------



## victorio23 (Oct 8, 2010)

si buscas un buen pre fijate en un plano de fender modelo bassman es increible


----------



## Selkir (Oct 13, 2010)

Según el esquema, este pre Ampeg cuenta con dos canales; me imagino que cada uno sacará un sonido diferente (supongo que uno será limpio y el otro más tipo crunch), ¿estoy en lo correcto? De ser así me imagino que abría problema alguno en usar solo que una entrada y conmutar con un switch entre los dos canales.
Tengo otra consulta: ¿que diferencia hay entre la entrada _bright_ y la _normal_?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2010)

Selkir dijo:


> ......Tengo otra consulta: ¿que diferencia hay entre la entrada _bright_ y la _normal_?


"Bright" (Brillo, Realce) enfatiza las frecuencias desde medias hacia altas.

Algunos lo hacen con un simple filtro pasa-altos, otros mas sofisticados con un control de tono selectivo, cuestión de gustos.


----------



## Selkir (Oct 14, 2010)

Gracias Fogonazo, me imaginé que sería algo así pero no estaba del todo seguro.

Me  sigo imaginando que lo otro que comenté de conmutar los dos canales (dejando las salidas igual) con un switch lo puedo hacer. Si veis algún problema en esto o que lo debería hacer de otro manera estaría bien saberlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2010)

Yo de música no entiendo nada, tocando timbre soy capás de "Desafinar", pero este *diseño* del colega Tupolev me pareció técnicamente muy apropiado, ya que el nivel de distorsión es ajustable gradualmente y posee un control de "Presencia (Brigth), también ajustable en forma gradual.

Ver el archivo adjunto 3598​


----------



## Selkir (Oct 17, 2010)

Fogonazo, gracias por el aporte, ¿pero ese esquema no es el de un pre para guitarra? Supongo que modificando algunos valores de los filtros se podría usar para bajo.



Amaro dijo:


> ...no estar{ia malo armar un pre con el 12ax7



El pre Ampeg que se propone más arriba lleva válvulas 12AX7. También se puede poner la ECC83, que es equivalente de la 12AX7 (sino me equivoco, claro)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2010)

Selkir dijo:


> Fogonazo, gracias por el aporte, ¿pero ese esquema no es el de un pre para guitarra? Supongo que modificando algunos valores de los filtros se podría usar para bajo.


Sip, solo habría que corregir un par de capacitores y listo.


> El pre Ampeg que se propone más arriba lleva válvulas 12AX7. También se puede poner la ECC83, que es equivalente de la 12AX7 (sino me equivoco, claro)


Correcto: 12AX7 = ECC83

También serviría la 12AU7 = ECC82, aunque daría una menor ganancia.


----------



## Selkir (Dic 10, 2010)

Hago mi consulta en este tema para no abrir uno nuevo.

Resulta que me gustaría hacerme mi propio equipo para el bajo. He pensado en juntar el preamplificaddor Ampeg a válvulas que se propone en este mismo tema, el Eq del pre Gallien & Krueger 400RB y una etapa de potencia de 300+300W que encontré por internet. También le he puesto un crossover conmutable, para así tener dos salidas full range o bien una salida para las freuencias medias-graves y otra para las sub-graves.

Ajunto los esquemas originales y los que yo he echo para que los reviséis, sobre todo la potencia.
En el conector SL3 va el CI LM4702 y en las alimentaciones marcadas como +V y -V va una tensión de unos +35V y -35V respectivamente. Sobre la fuente no estoy muy seguro del diseño que hecho.

En principio eso es todo, cualquier duda sobre los esquemas decidlo.


----------



## gargoyles (Mar 16, 2011)

alguien save algo sobre lo que puso el amigo Selkir? me gustaria armarlo
gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2011)

Selkir, un consejo, para la parte de baja tensión(operacionales) si bien esa parte no estan manjando un bajo nivel, es recomendable que el trafo para ellos sea independiente del que alimenta al LM, con eso te vas a evitar muchos problemitas que te pueden aparecer despues, por otro lado a la salida de los reguladores siempre coloca un capacitor de 100n también en todos lo más cerca del regulador y coloca tabmien un capacitor de uno 10uF.

En la fuente para la parte valvular, como no utiizas inductancias es decir prescindis del filtro PI formado por capacidad +inductancia+ capacidad, hay que elevar un poco el valor de los capacitores, ya que la inductancia se utilizaba para evitar el uso de capacidades de mayor ya que eran bastante caras, enontces al no utilizar la inductancia hay que elevar un poco las capacidades, y ya que tenes 2 resistencias de 8K2 no seria ninguna mala idea colocar dos capacitores de 33uf, uno entre las R y el otro a la salida de la úlima.

Solo revise la fuente no el resto del circuito


----------



## Selkir (Mar 20, 2011)

Muchas gracias por responder Pandacba.
Ahora mismo no voy a hacer ese proyecto, ya que creo que me queda aun un poquito grande; he empezado otro que creo que es más acorde a mis posibilidades.
De todas maneras lo tendré en cuenta por si en un futuro me decido a hacer ese proyecto.
Solo una duda que tengo: Dices que es mejor hacer las fuentes independiente. Me imagino que te refieres a usar dos trafos independientes, uno para el pre y otro para la potencia, pero ¿pordría usar un único trafo y para alimentar a los dos circuitos? Es decir, usar un único trafo pero usar dos fuentes, cada una con su puente rectificador, sus condensadores y de mas. No se si me explico bien. Es que esta duda me surge por el otro proyecto que estoy haciendo.

Por cierto, se que a la salida de los reguladores hay que poner un condensador de 100n y otro de 10u ó de 100u, lo único que en el esquema se me olvidó ponerlos jeje


De nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## Van Malta (Abr 8, 2011)

hola estimados colegas! realice el circuito con la 12ax7 y el resultado que obtuve es que suena muy agudo, puede ser la valvula? la 12ax7 es u.s.a .

 desde ya agradezco su atencion.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

No, el tubo no produce eso, puede ser que vos esperabas más graves, eso es otra cosa.
En la actualidad la moda es de unos graves excesivos(por demás) y si estos no te unden el estomago dicen que no tiene graves, y eso no es asi.
En general estos equipos con tubos y los mostrados aqui corresponden a lo que se denomina HI-FI donde el incrementos de graves y agudos esta en una rango aceptable para ese tipo de amplificador....

Pero si lo que yo espero es que solo salga de 20 a 300Hz hay que adecuar para realzar los graves en esa forma tan desmesurada, no queda otra.

Otra posibilidad es que te   hayas confuncdido con algun valor de los capacitores y estes restringuiendo la banda pasante, por otro lado con cuanto estas alimentando el tubo? porque si no lo alimentas con la tensión recomendada el tubo no trabaja en su regíon linelal y presenta alinealidades que producen efectos como el mencionado


----------



## Van Malta (Abr 10, 2011)

hola nuevamente , agradezco tu respuesta ,te entiendo ,por ai me exprese mal ,la valvula la tengo bien polarizada nada mas que quiero realzar los graves con profundidad , la tengo con la polarizacion del "gibson ga 5" suena barbaro con la guitarra pero con el bajo electrico sueno muy agudo, la prueba que hice hace un rato es poner control de gain , volumen y tone, llego a compensar un poco pero suena mejor con la guitarra electrica, ( las pruebas las realizo con el altavoz adecuado para cada intrumento)

 si tenes algun circuito con el que pueda profundizar los graves te estaria agradecido, te mando un abrazo !


----------



## Selkir (Oct 7, 2012)

Bueno, después de mucho tiempo por mi me estoy decidiendo definitivamente en realizar el preamplificador Ampeg V3 (la potencia la voy a dejar para un poco más adelante, sino el gasto ya es demasiado grande).

Tengo algunas preguntillas al respeto:

1- Por ahí (no recuerdo donde) leí que las resistencias para equipos a válvulas deben ser de 2W, ¿esto es cierto o solo deberían ser de 2W las que están directamente conectadas a las alimentación (345V) y el resto pueden ser de 1/4W?.

2- Para alimentar el previo necesito una fuente de alimentación (obvio jeje). ¿Podría usar la que propone Tupolev en su previo valvular para guitarra (Ver el archivo adjunto 6658

3- Sobre el StandBy: He visto que algunos circuitos lo llevan por GND y otros por Vcc, ¿cual sería la mejor manera de hacerlo? Me decanto más por GND, pero no estoy seguro.

4- El fusible, ¿de cuanto tendría que ser, de 0,5A o de 1A? Por su puesto que de tipo lento.

De momento creo que son todas las preguntas que tengo. Si se me ocurre algunas más ya la pondré jeje

Gracias


----------



## jose96 (Ago 20, 2013)

Hola, buscando por el foro encontre este post y me gusto bastante el preamplificador que muestra. 
Mi duda es si a la salida de este, donde pone "Ext amp" se podria conectar unos auriculares para tener el previo para estudio en mi casa y para grabacion. Habria que poner algo para adaptar impedancias o no es necesario?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## lokypuck (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola, que tal? Aca trate de hacer la placa para el Ampeg v3, si alguien lo puede revisar y darme su opinion estaria muy agradecido.
El dibujo lo hice en Autocad


----------



## sk8federico (Sep 1, 2014)

Estimados,
Estoy pensando en empezar la construcción de un pre valvular, viendo el esquema que plantearon en el tema (ampeg V3) me convence mas el ampeg V4 ya que la experiencia me dice que el V3 es el ampli elegido por guitarristas y el V4 es el que usan los bajistas.
Adjunto el esquema que pienso armar:
http://www.drtube.com/schematics/ampeg/v4pre-jp.gif

La duda principal que tengo antes de empezar es si voy a poder construir el transformador adecuado para este preamplificador ya que no puede encontrar absolutamente nada de informacion al respecto.
Cualquier aporte sera muy util.


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 1, 2014)

en el mensaje 11 hay uno de origen ruso muy completo, a valvulas https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/recopilacion-esquemas-bajo-electrico-38950/index4.html


----------

